# Garden Club Botttling Co. Hopewell, VA



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 6, 2019)

OK, I was born, raised, and my entire work life was, in Hopewell, VA. I just found a green bottle with the following markings:

Garden Club Beverages (Both sides @ top)
Garden Club Bottling Co. Hopewell, VA (Around Base)
Min. Contents 1pt. 8 oz. (Around Base)

I can not find any references to this company or bottle on any Internet search engine. Does anyone have any knowledge about this company or bottle? Many thanks.


----------

